
Caribbean-Americans Searching for Their Chinese Roots - jesperht
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/chinese-caribbean-american-hakka-conference
======
forkLding
Hakka as an ethnicity is a bit interesting, they're less defined as part of a
certain ethnic group and more defined due to the conflicts, immigrations and
the turmoils they've been through:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hakka_people](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hakka_people)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punti-
Hakka_Clan_Wars](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punti-Hakka_Clan_Wars)

~~~
emodendroket
> The modern day Hakkas are usually identified with people who either speak
> the Hakka language or share at least some Hakka ancestry.

This sounds like no less plausible an ethnic group than Latinos.

~~~
icebraining
Do Latinos consider themselves an ethnic group? I mean, is there a Latino
identity? I always thought that was just a label applied by US census and
such.

~~~
emodendroket
Yes, groups like Latinos and Asian-Americans might be looked at as
"artificial" in the sense that they have more cohesion in the US than in their
countries of origin, but they nevertheless do have affinities and sometimes
form various advocacy groups or vote as a bloc. You don't have to look that
hard to find things like Latino student unions and professional groups.

------
yardie
I hope this article helps inform those that ask the question, "really, what
are you?" Through colonialism, commerce, and migration the Caribbean is
incredibly diverse. Until now I did not realize these organizations existed.

------
azinman2
Why are there sooo many atlasobsura articles now on HN? I feel like it’s been
at least 1/2 on front page for past couple days?

~~~
brandnewlow
As a proud AO investor I’d argue that their stories are a good match for the
hacker curiousity spirit of HN.

